# Yashica T3 focus problems



## jenesaispas (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi lads,

I recently bought a Yashica T3 from ebay and I'm having some issues with the focus. I know that the T3 has these problems, but what bothers me is that some things are in focus, while others are not, while they are at the same distance. 

Is this a normal dept of field for this camera, a hardware problem, or a result of my ignorance? 

Here are some examples from my first film: 

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2014)

It appears to be shooting a very wide aperture, with the flash. My guess is the film is ISO 100 film, which will favor an f/stop two stops wider than would ISO 400 film. ANd just so you're aware, the two men are not actually at the same distance; the one on the right is closer in both images. Looking at he second image, I see the wrist of a woman behind the two is in sharp focus, indicating that there is plenty of depth of field BEHIND the focused distance.

The man on the right in both instances is VERY much in front of the acceptable depth of field zone. MY guess is that the camera is focusing on whatever is in the central viewfinder area, which is BEHIND even the man on the left, but the short focal length of the T3 is "pulling depth of field" sufficient to capture the left-side man, but not the fellow on the right. Also, the woman behind in frame 9--again, I think your actual focused zone if the sign with the lettering, and the left guy is at the front edge of the depth of field, the other guy,well, he is out by a few feet.

Do you know how to focus, lock, and then re-compose with the T3?


----------



## filmgirl92 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello! Know I'm a little late to this thread but I hope you're still a member Mr. Rain Cloud. I've had some similar results with my Yashica T3 as OP, and I do not know how to focus, lock, and recompose. I have an idea of what you mean by this, but it's not entirely clear to me. 

And thank you for the useful information about ISO, I shot my first roll on 200, and will probably switch to 400 for the next.  Additionally I had some strange color Kodak film (Colorplus) with an unreliable reputation. 

If you would be so kind, could you explain more about the AF lock & recomposition technique?


----------

